# Transdermal testosterone: 40% less bioavailable on abdomen



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Transdermal testosterone: 40% less bioavailable on abdomen by Anthony Roberts A recent study suggests that men using testosterone gel should apply it to the shoulders/arms. Applying testosterone gel to the abdomen resulted in 30-40% less bioavailability, although it should be noted that application in either spot resulted in acceptable testosterone levels (i.e. both raised the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

